# Have picked up small positions in build stuff companys



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I purchased a 2000.00 in each company,will add 

ARE
SNC
BDT

Anyone going down this road,any other company`s in this area you may hold that you can share


----------



## bmoney (Jun 22, 2013)

Is this an infastructure play? Curious where your thinking is going


----------



## GoLong (Feb 21, 2015)

Own ARE. Like it a lot. Quito airport sale should be a short-term catalyst for it.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

bmoney said:


> Is this an infastructure play? Curious where your thinking is going


Just the idea that there will be some construction coming online,would be a nice ad to my mix going forward


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

GoLong said:


> Own ARE. Like it a lot. Quito airport sale should be a short-term catalyst for it.


Nice to know


----------



## bmoney (Jun 22, 2013)

I'm going to look into ARE. Sounds like this might be a way to get in on the proposed $130 Billion of infastructure spending in Ontario


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

bmoney said:


> I'm going to look into ARE. Sounds like this might be a way to get in on the proposed $130 Billion of infastructure spending in Ontario


Is there other company`s out there


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

One of my likes but dont own yet....SOX-T Stuart Olsen (we used to call them stupid olsen in the 70's before they went public but no longer)


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

there are dedicated threads for SNC & bird. I have snc, recently boosted by 400 more shares, but truthfully the reasons i picked this one are that 1) it has the best options & 2) it's the home town candidate so it's easier to keep an eye on the dirt.

ARE may very well be a better choice.

oh there's also Genivar, except it has a new name now. Folks getting in now are getting in early imho. I usually don't mind early because the options will carry the stock across the trough.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

I've been following WSP (formerly Genivar), I would like to pick some up on a bit of a pull back.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Another 2k each today on ARE,SNC,BDT


----------



## bmoney (Jun 22, 2013)

Looked a little into ARE yesterday, mostly the investor presentation slides. Looks like a third of new business revs are from the Energy sector, the recent slide seems well correlated with the drop in oil. I like how cozy they are with Government, especially in Ontario where they can benefit from new infastructure spending. I don't know enough about the company or business to determine if it's a good buy, but hope you make some good money on the play.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Will put another 6k each ,in the next week,so for 10k each total,having cash still sitting around is not good for me,I would always want to be fully invested


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

1980z28 said:


> Another 2k each today on ARE,SNC,BDT


Just curious as to why you sold FTS. I mean you are ready to retire or retired, wouldnt you want to keep FTS as a much better investment where dividends are much safer in retirement?


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

fly probably it's a play for capital gains instead of dividends? these are global infrastructure engineering companies, so right now is a downturn for their sector. Their prices are depressed. However, as you can see from this thread, some are looking far ahead to the next global economic expansion.

besides, z28 is a spry young thing in his 50s who runs marathon every day, eats wild foraged vegan & says he'll live to 100. He's not old enough to sit around knitting on dividends.

back to topic: Jacob engineering is a possible US candidate in US dollars. I have never put a toe in here though, since the options are not attractive.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

In my world,it is not always what I can earn for my self,as I have worked as a mechanic all my life(37years),I will retire in 23 months,I believe I have more money than I will be able to spend,I have all that I need,will leave all to my 3 boys and there family's

As I was homeless at 18,was not nice,I am making sure my family will not see that ,The shelter I lived in I donate to them on a regular basics and all my sons donate their time to the Legion at least 2 hours per week as per dads request

So some of my investments are for a long time(for my sons)Family first


----------



## supperfly17 (Apr 18, 2012)

1980z28 said:


> In my world,it is not always what I can earn for my self,as I have worked as a mechanic all my life(37years),I will retire in 23 months,I believe I have more money than I will be able to spend,I have all that I need,will leave all to my 3 boys and there family's
> 
> As I was homeless at 18,was not nice,I am making sure my family will not see that ,The shelter I lived in I donate to them on a regular basics and all my sons donate their time to the Legion at least 2 hours per week as per dads request
> 
> So some of my investments are for a long time(for my sons)Family first


Thanks for the reply, that makes more sense.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^,,,long life I hope 
ARE
SNC
BDT

2K each today


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

ARE
BDT
SNC

in for 4k each

Have reach my limit,10k each this week,will hold for now


----------



## bouquets (Dec 1, 2013)

In the last month or two I've acquired some SNC (bottom-fishing) and WSP (formerly Genivar).


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Can only go in one direction from here


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

BDT jumped 5% today. Looks like a nice move so far. Still holding a small position while I decide where to dump some money. Sell in May or put more cash in play?

Cheers


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

For me I believe that with these 3 stocks I will do ok

Will maybe add another 10k each next week a couple thousand each day for each stock for a total of 60k into building stuff


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Another 3 k each 

Still 7k each to go


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Nothing wrong with BDT in my book. The price has been down, this is great for buyers!


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Another 2k each today


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

another 2 k each today
Almost at my limit


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

londoncalling said:


> BDT jumped 5% today. Looks like a nice move so far. Still holding a small position while I decide where to dump some money. Sell in May or put more cash in play?



london i believe a problem for extreme early buyers is carrying the position across what could be a long-drawn-out trough of low prices.

parties with large margin impairments need to monitor carefully. Me i deploy extreme early buys across troughs via option sales.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I like your strategy HP. If I had more time to monitor my investments I would try the same. Perhaps in a couple years when work slows down and I have learned more about options strategies. For the time being I will keep studying and deploy my funds into purchases throughout the trough. I have time on my side. Currently I need to focus on diversification. I am picking away slowly at the cyclicals and stockpiling cash. Considering adding to BDT over the next couple weeks if price does not take off. All of this will go out the window if CU continues to drop.

Cheers


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I will have a total of 60k invested by next week into the above 3 company's (equal amounts)

Will sit on it for a number of years

Still sitting on cash maybe about 87k at this time,would like to have it all in


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Have now got my fill,have place 20k each on my last trade today

Hoping in 3 years it pays


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

@1980z28, I am curious why you are deploying so much capital into mostly Canadian infrastructure plays (only SNC has global play).
Canadian construction companies have a lot of exposure to energy and mining development, esp. ARE.
To make matters worse, recession is looming like dark clouds.

I have posted a lot about ARE in other threads - it is a dog-ish sort of company.
They have already sold their stake in the Quito airport.
In any case, Ecuador is not exactly a booming growth market.

Another thing to watch out regarding ARE - they do not, in fact, get a lot of govt. contracts.
There was a lot of optimism on ARE between 2009 - 2010 when both federal & provincial govts. announced stimulus spending, incl. infrastructure.
However, they got very few contracts (such as the 407 ETR expansion in GTA east-end).

The govt contracts that they do get are usually in partnership with SNC and are at very low margins.
I believe their margins on govt. contracts are around 2% - 3%.

That said, I believe ARE is a good play below $10.
It will ride back up to the $13 range, giving you a 30% or so profit.
But we can't say how long it will take - depends on how long and deep this current economic malaise lasts in Canada.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a little over 70k invested in BDT,SNC,ARE,,,It was about 40% of the money I got from the FTS sale of 168K

I am ok for the future outlook

I am going to sell one of my houses for 350k in the next 18 months and also invest into the market,as I will retire in 20 months or less at 56 I think I will not need any income from working for the rest of my years after I retire,Would be nice if I had a pension plan,only savings to live on


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

FTS _was _the pension plan :biggrin:


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

At todays prices it looks like a price to start buying again,,,,


----------

